# Hi From Newbie in Bath



## idrobs2 (Apr 3, 2009)

Just purchased my first TT from a nice chap in London, and I have to say I am very pleased with the car. It's a 180 year 2000 convertible, in silver with 18" RS alloys. It has only done 36k miles and it is in immaculate condition.

Had very enjoyable drive home to Bath yesterday down the M4 in glorious sunshine.

I see you arrange day trips and the like and I am looking forward to joining some of you on a trip in the summer if I can.

Anybody else from Bath or Bristol area?

Great web site by the way!

Regards

Ian


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , keep an eye in the event's section, always plenty going on.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look here you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## idrobs2 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Yellow, TT I have joined the TT Owners Club, just yesterday. I was under the impression that this forum and the owners club are more or less one and the same, is that not the case?


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome Along


----------

